# Introducing Bunsen Honeydew



## nymama (May 31, 2013)

Hi Everyone! After lurking around here for months I thought I'd finally say hello and introduce you all to *Bunsen Honeydew*! He's 14 weeks now and is an absolute joy. He's a cheeky smart thing-since he was 8.5 weeks he's been able to sit, watch me (solid eye contact) and poop on his wee wee pad 100% of the time (yay!). He's met a ton of new people and had several successful puppy playtimes and interactions with older dogs. He also seems to love the camera and knows how to pose!

I love his beautiful brown color (everyone thinks he's a teddy bear!), but his roots are looking pretty light, so I have a feeling he's going to be more cream colored soon...

We've been training him to use the wee wee pad as we live in NYC and its just easier overall with our lifestyle. Even though he has _never_ made a mistake with #2's, for some reason his peeing is a bit all over the place. Since we got him there has been an obvious shift in his thought process: now instead of just stopping and going wherever he is, he will consciously walk over to the end of the ex-pen that the pee pad (in a holder) is in, and do his business over there. Problem is 50 percent of the time he ends up peeing on the floor because only his front two legs are on the pad. It's super frustrating because there has been obvious progress (something clicked in his head!), but its not quite right.

There are occasional mistakes (rare, and really, not his fault) when he's out of the pen, but for the most part I'm concerned about how to fix this current situation. Any thoughts? As of now he gets a treat only when he pees successfully on the pad, but part of me thinks he enjoys seeing a white paper towel move about when I clean up the mess (he's a big fan of anything white and fluffy)!

Also, if anyone out there has successfully trained their dog to reliably use the pee pad no matter where it is/where they are, please let me know... I'd love to trade tips and stories!

Thanks so much!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Bunsen Honeydew! Is that the cutest name ever, or what? It goes with his awesomely cute and loveable face as well. Re: The potty training -- it sounds like he is doing great. At least he has the right idea, which is the hard part, and now just has to improve his aim. I'll leave it to others to give you more specific advice in that area, but just wanted to congratulate you on your gorgeous puppy.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Dang, he's cute!! I don't have any tips on indoor potty training as Emmie only goes outside. When I first got her it was tough because my condo was on the 4th floor so I had to run (quickly) down the stairs to take her outside to pee/poop. It's easier now because we moved and the distance from the front door to a patch of grass outside is much shorter, and she can hold it longer because she's a little older.

Some folks have had success with litter boxes that have sides on them, such as this one:

http://www.rascaldoglitterbox.com/

Good luck training Bunsen Honeydew and welcome to the forum!! 

-Jeanne-


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome Bunsen Honeydew!
I love his little smile in the 4th photo - how sweet!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SO adorable!! Congratulations and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats on the pup! We use a litter box and still had the two-foot problem for awhile. I was just extremely diligent about regularly putting her in the box when she hadn't peed in awhile and praising like crazy when she did it right. It took a few weeks before she stopped.

It also seemed like the 2-foot thing was most likely to happen when she was a little anxious, especially when I left her in the pen to go upstairs for a shower. She's much better at separation and generally more mature so I think that contributed to her success.

Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

*Bunsen Honeydew is so adorable!! oh my gosh, he is sooo cute!!*
And Jeanne, you sound like me... We were on the 4th floor when we got Mikey. That was a challenge. Now we are in a house with a back yard. Yea :clap2:
So, I'm no good on pee pad training either. I tried it at first and he did great with pooping but not as good with peeing. But my pee pads were on our deck because I knew eventually he would be going outside to do his business.

I think it sounds like he has the idea, which is wonderful. Maybe if you put the pee pads in something that he has to step into. I know some people do that. Maybe that would help???


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody would do the two-foot on his Ugodog and 2 feet on the floor thing and then just let her fly (all over the floor). He went through a couple of phases when he did this (and they were both quite short) and then he'd go back to doing it right. I used to just pick him up and put him fully on it when he was done. I tried not to show irritation (not sure how succesful I was at that!) I don't know that I really did anything to make him get it...he'd have it, then backslide to the two-feet thing and then he'd be back to doing it right again...it seemed to be a phase.


And, may I add, your baby is adorable!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Awwww, Bunsen Honeydew is adorable!!!!! You are right about him looking like a teddy bear!! I haven't done potty pads with Chester but *watch him* every second for any signs of "I'm about to potty" and correct. And welcome!:welcome:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, I have a puppy crush!! He is just the cutest-love the little grin in the last photo.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Jeanne - 

I'm a 6th floor condo dweller - I empathize!

I have my boy Sheldon using 2 potty systems - successfully, knock on wood!

In his ex-pen, I have him using a Piddle Place. I won't elaborate, you can google it, but I've been through lots of indoor potty options and this is the best I've found for numerous reasons.

That's the short term option, while he's a puppy. For the long term option, I put an extra pad from the Piddle Place over a grate in my walk-in shower. Sheldon is using this successfully. It's a riot - since I treat him when he uses it, he goes running in when he has to go, and waits in the shower, tail wagging, for his treat.

Your little guy is just adorable!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I have to say, using the pad in your walk in shower is BRILLIANT!!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks! I came up with the crazy idea, but it's working well. 

And in Minnesota, having an indoor potty option is especially attractive.


----------



## nymama (May 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome and the advice! I'll keep it going for a little bit longer and perhaps look into one of those holders with the side walls. Some days are better than others...

If you're a fan of The Muppets you probably noticed that Bunsen Honeydew was named after a certain scientist character


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

He is the cutest ever! And I, too, love his name. I'm sorry I don't have any insight into indoor potty training. I wish you both luck.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bunsen Honeydew is a little doll! Congratulations! You'll get the potty thing figured out. For little puppies it's about the feel of the surface and when his front feet touch the pad then he is on the right surface because he doesn't yet have much awareness of where his back feet are. If you clicker train you good work to shape the back feet closer and closer to the pad and jackpot when all for feet made it onto the pad.


----------



## jmombo (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome  Bunsen is a gorgeous little boy!! TOTALLY ADORABLE! You have some mad photography skills too!! If you don't mind my asking, what kind of camera are you using? 
I'm sorry that I don't really have anything to add concerning the pee pad, other than it sounds like he has the right idea and his aim will probably improve with time.


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Bunsen Honeydew and mommy! Welcome.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Bunsen Honeydew is one of the cutest Teddy Bears I've ever seen. Welcome to both of you and keep the pics coming. Enjoy you new little one.


----------



## fishtwinslink (Dec 9, 2012)

Bunsen Honeydew is so handsome!! Congrats!! No advice to give as we never used the pee pads-- just outside-- but we live in the country so a bit different from NYC 
Good luck and enjoy he is truly beautiful!!


----------



## nymama (May 31, 2013)

Jmombo, thanks for the compliments! I took them using a Nikon dSLR... no flash, just natural light.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

He is adorable! Our Julie has used mostly indoor potty (ugodog) and she's 10 months old today. She has had times when her aim is off (directionally and the 2/2 stance). In the last month or so, she will correct her stance on command (I say "on potty") but I think it's really that recently that she took position so seriously. She gets no after-potty treat if she misses.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome!! He is a doll baby. I'm sure you will get a lot of feedback on pee pad training. My guys have a dog door so I'm not much help Good luck with that cutie!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

What a beautiful boy - such amazing coloring....welcome!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

WHAT A CUTIE! ....and I love his name! Enjoy him


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Checking this thread just to see if any updates/more pics of Bunsen Honeydew


----------



## nymama (May 31, 2013)

Here's a recent shot of Bunsen! Thanks again everyone for the warm welcome!


----------



## jmombo (Jul 7, 2013)

nymama said:


> Here's a recent shot of Bunsen! Thanks again everyone for the warm welcome!


If I didn't already have 3 lovely havs of my own, I swear to you, after seeing Bunsen, I'd be tempted to go find myself another just like him!! HE REALLY IS SOOOO CUTE!! Hope you are enjoying every minute you have with that little sweetie!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats! He is beautiful and I LOVE his name


----------

